# need a good fish salad recipe



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

probably gonna catch a king mack and make some mackerel salad, and wanted to try a new way of making it... 

so let's here 'em.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I am waiting too. Fish salad sounds awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

give this one a try......i add a little crushed red pepper to add a little heat

1st you need to have _2 or 3 fillets and grill until flakey(skin off)_

<SPAN class=bodytext>_1 cup sour cream 
1/4 cup prepared horseradish 
1/2 teaspoon minced garlic 
2 tablespoons olive oil 
1 tablespoon apple cider vinegar 
2 tablespoons finely chopped green onions 
1 tablespoon finely chopped fresh parsley leaves_
_kosher saltand freshly ground black pepper_
_2 cups mesclun greens,_
_Dark rye croutons, for garnish_


<SPAN class=bodytext>In a small bowl, whisk the sour cream, horseradish, garlic, oil, and vinegar until well blended. Add the green onions, parsley, salt, and pepper, and mix well. Fold ingrilled mackerel. Adjustseasonings to taste. 

Place greens on plate. Top withgrilled mackerel salad. Surround with rye croutons and serve.

<SPAN class=bodytext>

<SPAN class=bodytext>hope ya enjoy

<SPAN class=bodytext>

<SPAN class=bodytext>Stephen


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

any more recipes????... thanks Bluffman, i plan on trying it this weekend! :hungry!


----------



## jacko'fishes (Oct 28, 2007)

The above recipes sound great. Try them with cold bluefish also. I know a lot of people down here don't like them, but they are a great salad fish, and I still like them fried.


----------

